# Small kibble size...is it safe?



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

This may be a really stupid question, but I thought I heard that small sized kibble can possibly cause bloat. Has anyone else heard this?

I ask because I bought a small bag of Fromm Gold Adult for Ruby to try, and when I opened the bag, I thought I'd bought cat food by mistake. OK, maybe it wasn't quite that bad, but the kibble is VERY small and flat.

I was really interested in this food, but if a larger kibble is safer then I don't want to change.

Thanks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never heard that about kibble size. I do know that Fromm foods are top notch, and one of the outstanding breeders that used to be here fed Fromm Gold.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think it depends on how fast the dog eats. If the dog is a gulper with the food, that might cause a problem.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Meant to add that I feed the Fromm 4 star line to my 57 lb springer, and all is well...... and he is afast eater too.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

from what i've heard/read it's more about how fast the food is ingested, not how small or big the kibble may be.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> from what i've heard/read it's more about how fast the food is ingested, not how small or big the kibble may be.


No worries there with Ruby then. I can't get her to eat as it is. She's pecker.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought bloat was caused by too much water with food, or by exercise within 30 min of eating


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There is much misinformation about bloat, but I think there is alot of good info from the great dane lady here: http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/bloat_and_torsion_is_nutrition_a_factor.htm


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly isn't quite a gulper (or not a super severe one), but she doe eat very fast. She hasn't had any problems with bloat, and I've been feeding her Fromm for about a year now. I've never heard of size of kibble contributing to bloat, only speed of eating, cold water, etc. If you're worried try adding some yogurt or water and that will slow down her eating a lot, though it doesn't sound like you'll need to since she already eats slow.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ProPlan Performance, which I feed, is a very small kibble, and I've had no bloat. Additionally, I feed raised, and all food has water over it.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> and all food has water over it.


Do you add water to the dry food?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There is much misinformation about bloat, but I think there is alot of good info from the great dane lady here: http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/bloat_and_torsion_is_nutrition_a_factor.htm


 Interesting. Does anyone here use probiotics?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I know many do (inc me). Thanks to Laura (Pointgold), I've been used the dogzymes digestive enhancer which has probiotics and enzymes. It has a very stable shelf life and is also very economical. I buy the 2 lb size and it lasts our 4 about 5 months. www.naturesfarmacy.com


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Romeo said:


> Do you add water to the dry food?


Yep. And I DO feed Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer - a pre/probiotic/enzyme combo.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd never heard anything about small kibble size being connected to bloat, but Gunner did have a hard time chewing it. I don't remember what brand we had tried but it, too, looked more like cat food than dog food. He was swallowing too much of it without being able to chew it and would cough, so we quickly nixed that experiment.
But if your dog seems to do okay with it, I wouldn't worry about it.





Pointgold said:


> Yep. And I DO feed Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer - a pre/probiotic/enzyme combo.


Now is that something you give with every meal, as a supplement?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a powder that you add to their kibble daily. I split the dose and have it in both their am and pm meal, although some people I think give it all in one meal/day.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It's a powder that you add to their kibble daily. I split the dose and have it in both their am and pm meal, although some people I think give it all in one meal/day.


Thanks!
Gunner is already on the prescription Viokase, because of his EPI, but I might get some of that Nature's Farmacy for Riley. He doesn't seem to have any issues really, but his stool does get a little loose sometimes, towards the end. I wonder if this would be good for him.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I'd never heard anything about small kibble size being connected to bloat, but _Gunner did have a hard time chewing it...He was swallowing too much of it without being able to chew it and would cough_, so we quickly nixed that experiment.
> But if your dog seems to do okay with it, I wouldn't worry about it.


My largest Golden has the same problem when eating small kibbles - a slight moistening of the kibble remedies the problem for him (and makes for more effective chewing).

I've also not heard of smaller kibbles leading to bloat, however have heard that larger kibbles are more efficiently digested by large dogs than smaller, more nutrient dense kibbles.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Thanks!
> Gunner is already on the prescription Viokase, because of his EPI, but I might get some of that Nature's Farmacy for Riley. He doesn't seem to have any issues really, but his stool does get a little loose sometimes, towards the end. I wonder if this would be good for him.


 
Personally, I think all dogs could benefit by the use of enzymes and probiotics. It helps them utilize the nutrition found in their very cooked kibble and adds some "live" component into their diet. And it does help with nice firm stools. Many feel that a healthy gut keeps the entire body healthier too.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There is much misinformation about bloat, but I think there is alot of good info from the great dane lady here: http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/bloat_and_torsion_is_nutrition_a_factor.htm


While the "great dane lady" seems to be a well-respected breeder with a lot of hands-on experience, she is not certified in animal health or nutrition. Her articles are interesting and food for thought, but I never automatically assume her information and theories are factual - they are one more perspective among many. And readers should keep in mind that her site is promoting the sale of Anti Bloat Kits for $161.00

That said, I've come across numerous sources that recommend high quality meat-based protein food with few if any grains. Seemingly, the less processed the food and the less grain, perhaps less bloat. Of course, genetics and body type always come into play. As with many physical issues, it's often multi-faceted causes.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> That said, I've come across numerous sources that recommend high quality meat-based protein food with few if any grains. Seemingly, the less processed the food and the less grain, perhaps less bloat. Of course, genetics and body type always come into play. As with many physical issues, it's often multi-faceted causes.


I've seen that, too. One thing that seems to come up frequently is that you should never wet any kibble that contains grain, because it increases the risk of bloat. That's never really made much sense to me, but it seems to be a popular idea.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I've seen that, too. One thing that seems to come up frequently is that you should never wet any kibble that contains grain, because it increases the risk of bloat. That's never really made much sense to me, but it seems to be a popular idea.


I've never heard this. what I have heard is don't wet food that contains citric acid (preservative).


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Bock said:


> I've never heard this. what I have heard is don't wet food that contains citric acid (preservative).


And I've never heard that one. lol. 
I think there is so much conflicting information out there about the causes of bloat that you'll drive yourself batty trying to figure out the "dos and don'ts." Use a rasied feeder/never use a raised feeder... let them drink water right after they eat/never let them drink water right after they eat. It's enough to make ya nuts.

I _have_ to wet Gunner's food (though his is grain-free) because of the Viokase powder, so I just try to use general common sense. I don't let them eat too fast and I don't let them run around for a good 40 minutes before they eat and a good hour after they eat. I never let them drink too much water after they've been running around and are all heated-up and their water is always room temperature or just slightly chilled - never real cold. Beyond that, I haven't seen much solid evidence for the dos and dont's.


----------

